# Pigeon Software



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

On another pigeon forum Pigeon Insider a member posted a link to a cool free pigeon software site. For free download are a Velocity Calculator, Club Calculator, Compostion of Grains, Basic Genetics program. 

Qouting the website it says "Dear readers, I hope in some small way that you may find some use for the above programs.They have been written to be as user friendly as possible for the novice or experienced user. Please Email me with any comments or suggestions" and also says " Permission is granted to download or copy for non-commercial individual use only. The author retains all other rights under copyright. All rights reserved."

I downloaded all 4 programs and scanned them with both AVG Anti-virus and Avira Anti-virus and they passed. Thought I would share this with anyone interested in some cool free Pigeon utilities. 

http://homepage.ntlworld.com/r.frayne/index.html


----------

